# Realtek HD Audio Output Problem



## KoLAddict (Jul 7, 2006)

My sound card is causing nasty sounds to play while doing anything on my computer that generates sound. From playing games to the log in/shutdown music, it makes this nasty choppy sound while playing the regular music.

Is there anything I can do to fix this, or check to make sure there is a problem? I updated the drivers and everything, so my guess is that it is something else.

My computer is an Aspire 5670. I say this, because if the sound card needs to be replaced, will this one work:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829126101

Thanks for any help you can offer, and please offer any help you can. I really want to get this figured out.


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

First, try the obvious, which is to update the driver to the sound card.


----------



## KoLAddict (Jul 7, 2006)

Sorry, forgot to add that I did update the drivers already, so that is not the issue.


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

Do you know when this started? What caused it?


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

It might be the codecs, try downloading and installing this:

http://fileforum.betanews.com/detail/KLite_Codec_Pack_Basic/1094057842/1


----------



## KoLAddict (Jul 7, 2006)

That didn't work either. 


btw, thank you for all the help you are offering me. This is really great. Feels good to be able to try to fix it.


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

Do you hear these sounds when you use headphones?


----------



## KoLAddict (Jul 7, 2006)

Yeah. I tried headphones and my roommate's speakers.


----------



## KoLAddict (Jul 7, 2006)

Ok, I've determined my sound card is blown.

My only question now is, will this one work on my Aspire 5670?

http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16829126101


It's a nice, cheap, external USB Sound card. Just what I need. I just need to know if it will run on my laptop.


Also, can anyone tell me what you do to determine if an external sound card will work on a computer? I'd like to know for future reference.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f23...rfering-with-your-music-enjoyment-145516.html


----------



## KoLAddict (Jul 7, 2006)

It's not just sound and static though. It's doing it to every device I use to listen to the music, so it's definitely a sound card issue.

It's alright though (not really, but whatever). I've got to bring my laptop back in to CompUSA because the processor they put in is really chugging along.

Thanks for all the help though you two


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

Yes, that USB sound card will work with your laptop.


----------



## KoLAddict (Jul 7, 2006)

Thanks. Once I get this motherboard issue figured out, I'll probably pick one up.


----------



## chiragcomputer (Aug 29, 2009)

My Pc detech Sound Card & Install But did not get Sound


----------

